# Golden Sunrise Retrievers Toledo?



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Golden Sunrise used to be in Michigan. 

There are a lot of excellent breeders in Ohio. Jennifer K of Shilo Goldens is in Ohio. If you go here, you can find several breeders listed 

Golden Retriever Breeders - Golden Retriever Breeders on Golden Retriever Central - Reputable Golden Retriever Breeders in the United States and Cananda

IABCA is just a group that holds shows separate from AKC. A title can be achieved in a weekend at those shows, and they are considered to be good practice for AKC. The IABCA show atmosphere is smaller and less stressful for people and dogs.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

If I have gone to a lot of trouble to find a good breeder, looking closely at health testing that goes back for generations, making sure the breeder is competing in some way with her dogs, looking to get support from the breeder for the life of my dog etc. I spend a lot of time researching to make sure the breeder is doing everything possible to produce really nice, healthy well adjust dogs. 

If I work on my end to educate myself and take my time, I expect the breeder to do everything in his or her power to give those puppies the best start possible in life. A breeder who invests a lot of heart and soul into her puppies and gives them a ton of individual handling and attention is a treasure. Plenty of people I know who breed puppies even sleep with them the first week or two to be on hand in case a puppy is trapped or gets laid on etc. The puppies are raised in the home as part of a household. Sometimes a breeder has more that one litter at a time, it can be done but it is a ton of work,especially if there are any problems with newborns and as the puppies get older and messier. Personally I want my puppy hand raised by someone who is emotionally involved with all her puppies.

The breeder you mentioned in your post, Golden Sunrise, has announced three litters planned to be born within a 2 week period of time. Will they all be born and raised in the home? Will they all get extensive hands on care and handling every single day? These are questions that are more important to some people than others. I prefer that my puppy be loved and handled on a daily basis and receive a lot of personal attention in the breeder's home for the entire 8 weeks. I'm spending a large sum of money on a special puppy and I want to know that she's been given the best possible start in life. 

Here are some links to the time, money and effort many breeders go to in order to stimulate their babies mentally and expose them to lots of different textures and surfaces and noises. 
https://gordonsetterexpert.org/2015/02/13/the-puppy-play-ground/

Here's a nice write up from a breeder of a rare breed, she gives some great pointers:

Choosing a Breeder - www.northrockbarbets.com

More photos of effort and time taken by a breeder to give puppies a great environment:
https://i2.wp.com/sandspringchesapeakes.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/01/IMG_4585.jpg?w=680


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

I can't speak to the breeder in question but can attest to what Nolefan is saying. Watching Dana with her litter of pups via puppy cam on this forum was a wonderful example of what a breeder should do. 

I got my girl from a breeder of merit, she posted that her dogs are raised in the house and checked by a vet. They may have been her house but not sure they ever left her laundry room. When I went to get my pup none of them (there were 3 to pick from) had any interest in people, NONE. I picked the one that liked to eat my shoe laces but about half way home (6 hr trip) realized she was a sick little girl & covered with fleas. I won't bore you with details but had she received the attention Nolefan is talking about she would have been under a vets care. 

It took weeks of intense training to get my girl to want to be with people, to make eye contact, to trust, to be inside the house, to walk through doorways, to be touched and held or even brushed. At one year she is a lovely, cuddly attentive dog that I would never want to part with but it's been a very long year of constant training... and vet visits. She was 6 months old before all the health problems were solved.

I later learned this breeder of merit was also a breeder of merit for 3 other breeds and had a constant flow of puppies. Those first few weeks are so important. They need to be handled, cuddled, feet touched, loved on. They need to be around noises, various toys and safely exposed to lots of stimulation. They need an actual vet visit before they go to new homes.

My breeder said all the right things in emails, was quick to respond until I picked up the pup and she had her money. Will I do things differently next time, absolutely. Do not get in a hurry, pick your breeder wisely. It should be a long relationship and a good resource for information on your puppy... not just a business transaction.


----------



## emilmari (Dec 14, 2016)

Thanks to all three of you for commenting and giving your advice and experience. I think you have confirmed what my thinking was. I saw the three or four litters and liked the timing, but the rest didn't seem to be adding up for me. I am on a waiting list, and wanted a puppy this summer, but the breeding hasn't even taken place yet with the girl not coming into season on my time schedule. I thought this might have been a good option, but my gut was telling me otherwise. You all helped confirm that. I need to just sit back and be patient. 
Thanks for everything. I will stick with my waiting list.


----------



## Otter (Feb 23, 2011)

You might also consider contacting the puppy referral person in the link below.
Puppy Referral ? The Cuyahoga Valley Golden Retriever Club


----------

